# I am going INSANE after her surgery!



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Nikita was spayed on Friday. I have to wait at least 7 days before she can really be active. This has been torture for BOTH of us! All she wants to do is play/run/jump and of coarse I am not suppose to let her. This has become quite a challenging and frustrating thing to accomplish. She no longer obeys anything I say (because she gets so hyper). This sucks! Can't wait for Saturday to come around and I can drain some of this a little better! *


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm curious, what was it like when you brought her home? Was she sleepy, in pain, did you have to carry her, etc. Never spayed a dog before, so right now I am a glutton for all info on this topic. Thanks.

P.S. I also wondered if they can eat normally, and how they would go to the bathroom, but if what you describe is any indication, is all that business as usual, too?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Shayne, I'm dreading this when we have Anna spayed...I know she's going to drive me bonkers while she's going bonkers!! 

Good luck, you guys can make it!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ask the vet for a few sedatives


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

* The assistant brought her out, and as soon as she saw me, she went crazy and drug the lady right to me. She acted TOTALLY normal, but she wanted out of that place. She walked right out to the car and climbed on in (I didn't bring my truck because I wasn't sure how to lift her up without hurting her stomach). 

She had no problems peeing, but she tried going #2 about three times before anything came out.. And when something did come out it was very wet and clear (appeared like pee almost).. She didn't eat much the first day, but by day two she was back to usual. It is just really hard to keep her from jumping and what not. She (and I) are having cabin fever though. She is used to being walked and being allowed to play.. So, its hard to keep her from doing those. But it is only a week. *


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Just wondering, I know when humans have surgical procedures they always give instructions, rest, dont over do it, etc. I am guessing cause of the sutures, but (I am not sure how to word this so bear with me guys) I would think that if a dog isnt feeling well, hurt, post surgical, that as long as they aren't running at full speed trying to do hurdle, that their body would tell them enough. And they would relax, take it easy, etc. Not sure if it is worded right or not. So will a dog know when enough is enough, or is it really like trying to tie them up (not literally of course) to keep them calm.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Also, I learned a little trick. I haven't really put the E collar on her because she hasn't really been trying to lick the stiches (she does try every once in a while from the dew claw removal stiches). So, at night I wrap an ace bandage around her stomach/back just in case.. It doesn't bother her at all having it there. *


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

I always bring out the "thinking toys" when I have to keep them quiet. Helps my sanity...

Kongs, I-cubes, Buster balls...


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

* Here are my instructions:

"Absorbable sutures can take up to two to three months to dissolve. If bothered by them they can be removed in two weeks.

No licking of the incision.

Limited activity for one week, no jumping.

Keep dry and warm.

No bathing for 7-10 days.

Check incision for swelling, redness or discharge. Some swelling and redness is expected and normal. "

So, it does say only to LIMIT activity. I am just not so sure where to limit it haha.. I just try and not let her run around and play fight with our other dog. I WOULD think that their own body would tell them when to stop if it hurt them. 

*


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

After the spays and neuters in my past, we try to keep them quieter than normal. Normal is generally pretty active...so that means no "balls to the walls" off leash running... less rough-housing with the other dogs... no swimming or playing in the mud.

We take our walks... play some hall ball... bring out the "thinking toys" and they heal fine. I do things that I can stop quickly. I check the parts for oozing and stuff but have never had a problem.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

* I would love to walk her. That would be very nice. Hmm







*


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Do walk her!!! She needs the exercise, just don't over do it. Try a ten minute leashed walk twice a day for about 2 days and then 15 minutes twice a day for 2 days amd then 20 minutes. By then she should be relatively healed up and you can begin a return to normal and maybe add in a few tosses of the ball as long as she is not leaping around. 

Do a little obedience and use stuffed kongs as mentioned to give her something to occupy her mind.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

the ace bandage I may jsut be over protective but
that can cause blood clots if too tight


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok.. I will definitely take her in a few mins for walk. Sounds good!


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

* I have one that is velcro. I don't put it tight at all. Just not loose enough to come off. I just use it at night and then its off during the day. *


----------

